# Surfside this week?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Anyone gonna hit it this week? I am going to try it tomorrow.

From the cams, the water doesn't look trout green yet. And the tides aren't great. But it looks calm, and it beats doing nothing.

I'll be in the white Tundra near access road #5. Bring me a beer if I look thirsty!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> Anyone gonna hit it this week? I am going to try it tomorrow.
> 
> From the cams, the water doesn't look trout green yet. And the tides aren't great. But it looks calm, and it beats doing nothing.
> 
> I'll be in the white Tundra near access road #5. Bring me a beer if I look thirsty!


I'll be there Thursday morning. We've got calm winds all week, but they're variable. Right now it's blowing out of the North. Then Southeast, then Southwest. Go figure. I'll be in my brand new 2500 4WD surf truck with a tackle box attached. Service body.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thursday*

See you then. Will be at the Condos


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Since the 4th is this weekend, I'm either going to hit Matagorda surf or kayak the East matty shoreline. Just can't see myself making it thru the boat ramp ordeal without getting arrested for assault and battery so the big boat stays home.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

See you in the morning Gigem. I'll be somewhere around 5, probably less than a mile further east. Black tundra. Stop by. I'll have a nasty ol light beer for ya.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

More guys have got to be in. Wind has laid down and swells down. Low tide in early a.m. rolling in mid morning. I'll be in surfside or betwen sea isle and slp. Can't decide.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck down there I'm trying to break away wed. morn. Hope the sw factor don't tear it up to bad by then.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will be between 4 and 5 on surfside


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

POCsaltdog said:


> More guys have got to be in. Wind has laid down and swells down. Low tide in early a.m. rolling in mid morning. I'll be in surfside or betwen sea isle and slp. Can't decide.


I was in this afternoon. Access 6 area. Water dirty but not bad. Surf was a tad sporty but easily fishable. First hour was slow, few thumps, few trout. Hour before sunset somebody flipped a switch. It was on till sun went down. Buncha dinks but some nice size mixed in. Trout up to about 19". Norton LSU sand eels, 1/4 oz. knotty hooker. .Not a bad way to wind down after work....


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

BretE said:


> I was in this afternoon. Access 6 area. Water dirty but not bad. Surf was a tad sporty but easily fishable. First hour was slow, few thumps, few trout. Hour before sunset somebody flipped a switch. It was on till sun went down. Buncha dinks but some nice size mixed in. Trout up to about 19". Norton LSU sand eels, 1/4 oz. knotty hooker. .Not a bad way to wind down after work....


Not a bad way at all to wind down after work......Living the dream!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I hit the west end this morning. The wind was calm but the waves were sporty and the water stained. 
I only got one keeper trout on a mirrorlure.
Also got a gafftop, ladyfish, shad and about 10 sand trout. All on artificial, fished from 6am to 10am. Tough wade with the waves curling right about head height.
Good luck, I have tomorrow off but not going thru that again.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Duckchasr said:


> Good luck down there I'm trying to break away wed. morn. Hope the sw factor don't tear it up to bad by then.


Please give a report when done and best of luck to you. Tight lines.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll be there in the morning. Looks like #5 is the lucky number. Hopefully the fish will cooperate. I be in a gray extended cab 06 F-150.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Post up your results! Going to try to hit it really early Saturday. Buoy 42035 is showing 1.3ft @ 6sec right now. Should be good this morning.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

beerdruid said:


> Post up your results! Going to try to hit it really early Saturday. Buoy 42035 is showing 1.3ft @ 6sec right now. Should be good this morning.


I noticed that but the cams still show some decent waves. Anyone with a real time report. I may go this evening.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Mahi (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey timemachine. I'm headed to marry Thursday with the yak. Let me know if you wanna team up and find them fish


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

We are heading down around 5 today. Will post a report.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Went this morning. Waves weren't an issue. Light offshore wind had a glassy surface and the occasional shoulder high roller without much pop.

I got there (SS-5) about 30 minutes late but it didn't matter much. It was on for the 1st hour and then slowed. I decided to go old school this morning and see if the ol' silver sprite still works. It does. I strung 9 and lost that many more because the ol' spoon trebles hadn't been sharpened in years. Not much size to them but they were hungry.

Left smiling about 9:30.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Instigator said:


> Went this morning. Waves weren't an issue. Light offshore wind had a glassy surface and the occasional shoulder high roller without much pop.
> 
> I got there (SS-5) about 30 minutes late but it didn't matter much. It was on for the 1st hour and then slowed. I decided to go old school this morning and see if the ol' silver sprite still works. It does. I strung 9 and lost that many more because the ol' spoon trebles hadn't been sharpened in years. Not much size to them but they were hungry.
> 
> Left smiling about 9:30.


Ditto this. I went to the spoon when bluefish started biting off the back half of my soft plastics. They loved the spoon! I forgot how bad it sucks dealing with a big ladyfish that has all three points in it's face!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Instigator said:


> Went this morning. Waves weren't an issue. Light offshore wind had a glassy surface and the occasional shoulder high roller without much pop.
> 
> I got there (SS-5) about 30 minutes late but it didn't matter much. It was on for the 1st hour and then slowed. I decided to go old school this morning and see if the ol' silver sprite still works. It does. I strung 9 and lost that many more because the ol' spoon trebles hadn't been sharpened in years. Not much size to them but they were hungry.
> 
> Left smiling about 9:30.


I fished SS-5 also. Threw topwater early until sun was up good. I landed 3 on Black/Chartreuse She Pup. Then threw sand eel (Roach) a while with only one. Went to a gold spoon (24" steel leader) jigged off bottom and it was on. They would hit it on the fall. Lost the gold spoon to IDK what. It hit hard and snapped the braid at the leader. Then I stuck a silver spoon on and it worked just as well. I have never caught such a variety of fish all at once. I never knew cast to cast what I was going to hook up with. I caught Specks, Sand Trout, Lady fish (BIG lady fish +20"), Sharks, Blue fish, Gaftop, Whiting and Hardheads. It turned on Good about 10am when the tide started moving and the clean(er) water came in. Water had about 18"-20" visibility to it but it was stained not trout green. When the birds started working hard it looked like they were picking up ribbon fish, long slender silver fish. The Sand trout I caught were puking up shrimp. I ended up with 7 nice specks 15"-19" I lost at least that many right up next to me and let at least that many undersized ones go. It was really a good trip. First time I've fished Surf Side in a long time. I left about 1PM but the bite really quit about 11:45am.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Also... I have never seen so many blue crabs in the surf! Saw several just swimming around, and got a bunch on my croaker that just would not let go. The GOM was alive this morning.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mlinger said:


> I fished SS-5 also. Threw topwater early until sun was up good. I landed 3 on Black/Chartreuse She Pup. Then threw sand eel (Roach) a while with only one. Went to a gold spoon (24" steel leader) jigged off bottom and it was on. They would hit it on the fall. Lost the gold spoon to IDK what. It hit hard and snapped the braid at the leader. Then I stuck a silver spoon on and it worked just as well. I have never caught such a variety of fish all at once. I never knew cast to cast what I was going to hook up with. I caught Specks, Sand Trout, Lady fish (BIG lady fish +20"), Sharks, Blue fish, Gaftop, Whiting and Hardheads. It turned on Good about 10am when the tide started moving and the clean(er) water came in. Water had about 18"-20" visibility to it but it was stained not trout green. When the birds started working hard it looked like they were picking up ribbon fish, long slender silver fish. The Sand trout I caught were puking up shrimp. I ended up with 7 nice specks 15"-19" I lost at least that many right up next to me and let at least that many undersized ones go. It was really a good trip. First time I've fished Surf Side in a long time. I left about 1PM but the bite really quit about 11:45am.


This was exactly my experience. I too was thinking about the wide variety of fish. You would catch them back to back to back, three different species all on the same lure in the same spot. It was strange. I saw the birds with the ribbon fish, and the sand trout with the shrimp. I got out of the water about 11:45 or so, turned on my truck right at noon. Guess I picked the right time to leave.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Pics.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Will Do*



POCsaltdog said:


> Please give a report when done and best of luck to you. Tight lines.


Welp I'ma going in the AM. SW factor be damed! Just going early to throw lures too hot to stay to long.
Thanks for all the reports I live through yalls adventures while I'm stuck at work. I'll be down around SS#6 at daylight.:texasflag


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Duckchasr said:


> Welp I'ma going in the AM. SW factor be damed! Just going early to throw lures too hot to stay to long.
> Thanks for all the reports I live through yalls adventures while I'm stuck at work. I'll be down around SS#6 at daylight.:texasflag


Please give a report. I'll be going thursday a.m. If anyone is going from Houston I have a brand new surf 4WD truck if they want a ride.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I want to skip work so bad its killing me....


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

So so tempted to go in the morning but I would have to leave at 8. I guess 1.5 or so hours of fishing is better than no fishing. Get there right at 6, in the water as soon as I get there, heck maybe 2 hours of fishing.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm going to go again in the morning. I'm gonna hit up the same spot. SS#5.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Buoy 42035 is reading 1ft at 4sec. Must be like glass out there right now!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I thought about going back today but I just wasn't mad at 'em enough to wake up at 4 again. Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

POCsaltdog said:


> Please give a report. I'll be going thursday a.m. If anyone is going from Houston I have a brand new surf 4WD truck if they want a ride.


what part of houston?


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I hit it again this morning at SS-#5. The water was super nice. Today it was trout green with about 3 feet of visibility. I threw tops (She Pup) for about 30 minutes with nothing. Tired of watching others around me catch fish I switched the silver spoon. And still nothing. I finally asked the guy next to me, who was hammering them, what he was using. He was using an Unfair lures Rip-N-Slash. So I switch to a Mirrolure TT28. It seemed they wanted the rattle today. I ended up with 5 nice trout 16-19" before the tide slowed and the porpoises moved in. Talk to a few guys that limited and they said Pink seemed to be the hot color this morning. It was a pretty good morning. I'm trying to decide if I want to go back in the morning. . 
On a side note I did help a 2cooler get a hook out of his arm. The fish decided to jump as he was reaching to land it. Buried the hook from the Mirrolure in his arm. I had to pop it back through the skin and cut the end of it off below the barb. I hated that it happened to him but glad I was there to help.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

> The fish decided to jump as he was reaching to land it. Buried the hook from the Mirrolure in his arm. I had to pop it back through the skin and cut the end of it off below the barb. I hated that it happened to him but glad I was there to help.


I had to help a guy that had a treble buried in his gloved hand this morning.
Lucky for him I had a tool to easily cut it.
EVERYONE should carry a cutter.

I started out at Sams in Surfside, plenty of micro specks on a gold spoon.
Dolphins were fishing the same area I was.:rotfl:

Later I moved to the cell tower and caught a few better sized. Most released because I forgot my stringer.

I wish I could hit it again in the morning, but at my age, my batteries take longer to recharge..:rotfl:


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess that's why they call it fishing. If I showed you a video of what I was seeing and then a pic of my stringer yall would be like WTH! Anyway I would say its a go. Good Luck in the AM I gotta go back to work.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a bit late reporting, but I started at access 4 throwing soft plastics, spoons, then topwaters with no luck and nobody catching anything near me. Picked up and drove down the beach until I found some working birds (around access 5) and got 2 keepers. Did another move which produced 1 more on gulp shrimp under a cork. Seen lots of full stringers, but didn't hit into the action too great myself. HUGE schools of mullet everywhere, even hooked a couple with my topwater.

This was my first time fishing a topwater, I had tons of blow ups at one stop but no hook ups, not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Did I mention there were lots of blue crabs? This was 1.5 hour soak in the surf.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

iwant2fish said:


> what part of houston?


Heights. Leaving at 4:30. Come on. 713-898-1475


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Taking two seperate day trips down there in the next couple days (Friday and Tuesday) will be in a beat up old black Ford 150 that looks like it's been thru a key factory with a Kayak in the back. Drop by and say hello if u see me out there. Will post up reports after each trip.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

It was over before it began this morning. I went to Access 5 again. I was in the water right at 6am. Wade through the gut and start throwing an electric chicken 3/4 oz Rat-L-Trap and Bam!!! A Nice trout. I proceed to catch steady for about 45 minutes. I caught 5 nice keepers in the 16"-19" range. Threw back about 10 more undersize one. The birds started working out in front of me about 7'ish and I thought "It's really fixing to turn on now" They moved off down the beach SW toward access 4 and things just died. I caught a few under sized specks, sand trout, blue fish, and whiting after that. But the bite was over. The tide also slacked around 7am also. Which is why I figure the bite ended. 
Water was in good shape. Same as yesterday, little wave action, trout green with visibility of about 3 feet. 
Can someone tell me where you base your tide movement on when fishing the beach in Surfside? I went by San Luis pass times but the tide seemed to quit before the 7:22am low tide given. Also when fishing SS which direction does the tide move for high and low tide? 
Thanks


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Can someone tell me where you base your tide movement on when fishing the beach in Surfside? I went by San Luis pass times but the tide seemed to quit before the 7:22am low tide given. Also when fishing SS which direction does the tide move for high and low tide?
> Thanks


This will give you tide info and swell direction.

http://magicseaweed.com/Surfside-Surf-Report/3953/


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I was in the water at access 3 this morning at 6:10. Threw a top water she pup for 30 minutes and didn't get a strike. Starting throwing hard plastics (catch 2000), soft plastic on 1/8th oz jig, and spoons. Nada. Moved down to the other side of SLP and fished for another hour and nothing. There must of been a guy in the water every 50 yards as far as you could see. Tons of bait fish and I've never seen so many blue crabs. Didn't see anyone catching fish where I was. Conditions seemed to be perfect.


----------



## turtletime (Jun 26, 2016)

*Surfside in am*

may hit it in the morning.....swell info has been making me feel like charlie brown with a football....says clean water in the am and flat.....I have been the last three weekends anywhere from access 3 to the condos...decent mullet in the surf 3 saturdays ago yielded a couple keeper blacktips and one bull....crapton of whiting in the surf...buddy catching a couple at at time on gulp....2 saturdays ago hit the surf with the girls in the afternoon...one surfrod out...tons of bait...mullet all size and a few small shrimp...sandy water but not too rough....about 2pm to 4pm...lots of crab in the water but caught one ray...keeper and damm good fried up that night....last weekend grinded hard from sunup until 4pm at access 3....tough getting good bait all day and the larger mullet kept getting hit by crab...figure one good shark hit and picked up the 8oz spider weight but no fish on the line...anyway ended up with some hardheads...yeehaw....

anyway...hopefully tmrw works out...if i can break away...ill hit between 3 and the condos...blue civic or silver altima...
good luck all

adam aka turtle


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was at surf side with 2 friends this morning,between access 4 & 5, they opted to fish artificial, I bought shrimp and fished artificial for a while when I got there. They were not having the plastics today, I picked up 8 on shrimp and one of the guys picked up one on arti.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Well obviously live bait must have been the ticket today. After the sun got up and the tide slowed they just seemed to quit on artificials.



John_B_1 said:


> I was at surf side with 2 friends this morning,between access 4 & 5, they opted to fish artificial, I bought shrimp and fished artificial for a while when I got there. They were not having the plastics today, I picked up 8 on shrimp and one of the guys picked up one on arti.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

POCsaltdog said:


> I was in the water at access 3 this morning at 6:10. Threw a top water she pup for 30 minutes and didn't get a strike. Starting throwing hard plastics (catch 2000), soft plastic on 1/8th oz jig, and spoons. Nada. Moved down to the other side of SLP and fished for another hour and nothing. There must of been a guy in the water every 50 yards as far as you could see. Tons of bait fish and I've never seen so many blue crabs. Didn't see anyone catching fish where I was. Conditions seemed to be perfect.


That's how it went for me and my uncle Weds. morn.
Fleeing bait, slicks popping, birds working and beautiful water fished our butts off and only caught one baby spanish mac. sad3sm Spoons, stickbaits, soft plastics and mirrorlure were all deployed. Made me question my fishing ability.lol
I guess my new nickname is Em T. Stringer.:mpd:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I guess the bait shops got some shrimp in. None of them had live shrimp on Tuesday.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*How was it*

Any body get some today? It looks like the conditions will hold another day. Saturday may be better catching if you can fight the waves. AND THE CROWDS. Be careful down there this week-end.:brew::texasflag


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> I guess the bait shops got some shrimp in. None of them had live shrimp on Tuesday.


All I needed Tuesday was a superspook my arms are still sore I have never caught that many trout!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ditto*

Moments ago I posted an Access 5 conditions report and what I read above from you guys absolutely mirrors my experience. The crabs were everywhere and no matter the size or strength/health of any live mullet I tossed - NADA! They were killed and removed-from-hook very quickly. TONS, I mean TONS of bait fish. The waters were alive near shore but no runs, no hits (therefore, no errors). While my four surf rods sat IDLE along the shoreline I threw a gold spoon like there was no tomorrow. The only thing(s) I was occasionally getting was one of my long rod lines nearby. This was early afternoon.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fished near the jetties from 7:00 til about 8:30 pm yesterday. Not a single blow up on my blue/chrome then switched to a pink/gold top which I threw half the time. Maybe should of thrown bone or a natural color since it was late in the evening. Had lots of bumps from sandies and whiting on white gulp shrimp, also threw chartreuse gulp but no takers. Switched to a red/chartreuse matrix shad on the same 1/4 on uunce jig head then it was on for about 30 minutes til dark. Caught a couple trout and I believe first ever whiting on an unscented plastic. Stay safe!


----------

